# running with a bin bag



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

ive been running about twice a week now with a bin bag underneath my t-shirts to help me strip some fat an just sweat out all the general shit, but i got speaking to someone who said its really unhealthy an can cause desease ! can anyone shed any light on this? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Its not a used bin bag is it? lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

You should be fine with it mate, I'm doing the same but with a sauna suit top for my workouts.


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

gunna do this tonight. got 8 weeks to drop to 99kg lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a ****er in this weather, never sweated as much as I did last week before!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I could be wrong but I don't think it's a good idea unless you need to crash your weight. It doesn't help burn fat any faster. It just drains you of water. End result dehydration and all the resulting affects. Especially in the hot weather. It's asking for trouble me tinks.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

after my runs it literally looks like ive came out of a swimming pool, thought it might of helped with rippin a little fat off me, i go to tenerife in 2 weeks haha


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

it's worth spending Â£12 on a proper suit mate....

The heat will burn fat - which you should be replacing by drinking lots of water...you could always lose the water intake with mild cardio - I wear a sauna suit when running - make sure you use an old pair of PJ's for example underneath to stop any rashes.....as long as you do not dehydrate you should have no issue's - you should only go really mad if your a professional and money is riding on you making weight tho'!. agreed if its a used bin bag your gonna smell of potatoe peel and scare the women away:laugh:.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

any links to the suits si? for Â£12 it could be a decent investment, iv lost half a stone in the last 6 months and hopng for an extra few pounds of flab round the belly to bugger off myself. never thought of this.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.protein-factory.co.uk/www.protein-factory.co.uk/info.php?p=9&pno=0&pid=1635212&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=

I'll check stock levels tommorow im sure we've got a few in stock but si will know better than me


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep were stocked up on sweat suits


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn - Marc's quick off the move - for Â£1 extra you can have the one I've been doing star jumps in all day (in the sun soaked shop window):laugh:, better knock a fiver off now I come to think of it. I've also done some Thai in my sauna suit - now that's hard work - just don't go mad with the kicks or you may split em - although I have used gaffer tape before today (which does the job).:baffled:


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just purchased one of these online from your store Marc.

Been looking to get rid of some more fat so hopefully this will help a bit :happy:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just spotted that come through, this will leave us today and should be with you tommorow

Cheers mate

Marc


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

How long do you reckon i should wear this when running? I usually run 4 and a half miles every Sunday / Tuesday night, This is the only time i plan on wearing it. I've been reading up on it and alot of folk seem to say it's pretty dangerous. Any Advice?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm doing 2.5K a day on the cross trainer and a weights session every other day with the top half on and felt fine, I do like to get a good sweat on though! 

Like everything overdoing it aint going to do you any favours but if you're sensible then I'm sure you'll be fine, perils of the internet fella, I'm sure if you google enough food and water will be bad for you.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh:so true...

all I can say is your you've gotta know yourself mate - if you start feeling like your on fire re the heat in the suit start going dizzy or feels sick - then surprise surprise you need to back off - drink plenty of water and ease into it - so maybe leave yourself an extra minute per mile or 10 mins etc to complete your run - in short start off easier than normal till you get used to it - I used to do 10 x 2 min thai rounds in mine - it was in my back garden shed - somedays it was like a sauna before I put the suit on - as soon as I felt like I was pushing too hard, I took the suit off swam outta my shed cooled down for a second then finished the rest of my workout off - again DRINK LOTS OF WATER...extra tip - do not drink ice cold water - can cause cramps and if you drink slightly warm water you will sweat more - I know this sounds like common sense but most people do not think about it!...and it does work.....P.S be prepared to look superfly in your suit:laugh:.:eek:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Sauna suits are PIMP, it's official.. You too can look this fly..


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh::laugh:at least I have the good taste not to wear flip flops - although mine is a bit big so actually makes me look round - either way (with or without) I look like a T*T.:shocked:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

What's wrong with FlipFlops? I live in them!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, but do you wear em with your sweat suit?....Marc wears them all the time - it's a bit off putting trying to add up the till an seeing his dayglo painted toe nails:laugh:.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers for the quick delivery time and the free goody  . Ment to say sooner but i was away all last week. I'm now looking forward to going a run tomorrow so i can look ghetto in my new sauna suit  .


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

no worries mate...(I speak on behalf of Marc as well -so as not to pinch all the credit)...just remember to take in plenty of liquids:yes:


----------

